# Fire Future Montclair,CA



## gonefishing (Mar 17, 2010)

Fire Future,Montclair,California
Anybody know anything about this place? any good?


----------



## Jon (Mar 17, 2010)

Mr. Google helped me find a webpage:
http://firefuture.com/default.aspx

It APPEARS to be an EMT Class. But they don't actually make it really clear. Heck - all the photos on the site are FIRE related... nothing medical.

I'm gonna guess that the local FD's want their Fire recruits to already have EMT-B, therefore one would take this class to look better to go play firefighter.

I don't normally say this - but stuff like this makes me really, really dream of the day that EMS and FD will be two TOTALLY separate services, without the confusion of dual-role providers. If the school doesn't see any need to advertise the MEDICAL component, why would one really need an EMT card at all?


Now-  I'm not trying to discourage you - really. I'm on the opposite coast, and know nothing about the school... it might be a bang-up EMT program and be run by good people... my perception of the webpage is that the program is embarrassed to be an EMT program.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 17, 2010)

gonefishing said:


> Fire Future,Montclair,California
> Anybody know anything about this place? any good?



Have you called them to ask questions?


----------



## gonefishing (Mar 17, 2010)

Jon said:


> Mr. Google helped me find a webpage:
> http://firefuture.com/default.aspx
> 
> It APPEARS to be an EMT Class. But they don't actually make it really clear. Heck - all the photos on the site are FIRE related... nothing medical.
> ...



lol, that's what I got from it.  Class is held at the station so it seems legit but it seems more for like you said, the guys that wanna go play fire fighter.  A quick run threw for them.  I did fire technology and I hated it.  A good friend I made out of that class was an EMT and hes the one that opened my eyes up to EMS.  I would love to see both like you said services different.  
Seems to make more sense.


----------



## gonefishing (Mar 17, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Have you called them to ask questions?


I'm actually going to do just that.


----------



## MMiz (Mar 17, 2010)

gonefishing said:


> I'm actually going to do just that.


Please let us know what you find out!


----------



## gonefishing (Mar 19, 2010)

MMiz said:


> Please let us know what you find out!



Still waiting.  Tried calling so I emaild.  Day 2 and no answer.  I askd along the lines of the passing rate of the last class.  I did notice that they are not on the approval list on the states EMS site.  So as soon as I hear any answers, I will pass them here for anybody else that might ask the same question.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 19, 2010)

gonefishing said:


> Still waiting.  Tried calling so I emaild.  Day 2 and no answer.  I askd along the lines of the passing rate of the last class.  I did notice that they are not on the approval list on the states EMS site.  So as soon as I hear any answers, I will pass them here for anybody else that might ask the same question.


If it's not on the approved list, I wouldn't look into them any further...


----------



## gonefishing (Mar 19, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> If it's not on the approved list, I wouldn't look into them any further...



True to that.  I'm going to try the JC's and hopefully the fire bugs don't get automatic placements and close the classes.


----------



## Jon (Mar 20, 2010)

Well... there is the chance that they are operating under a different name for the state list... as a subcontract or D/B/A or something.

Good luck!


----------



## gonefishing (Mar 22, 2010)

Jon said:


> Well... there is the chance that they are operating under a different name for the state list... as a subcontract or D/B/A or something.
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks!, it is thru the FD and class is held at the station which does have its own ems.  Im thinking of taking one for the team and finding out wether its worth it or not? I would be doing a good deed by saving somebody else the trouble.


----------



## gonefishing (Apr 22, 2010)

*I heard back!*

Finally heard back! Heres what they have to say....

"Thank you for your interest in Fire Future.  Every person who is eligible to take the final has passed the course.  That being said, we have a 50/50 pass rate.  Students must obtain an 80% throughout the course in order to be eligible for the final.  We start classes on June 30, 2010.  If you have any more questions, please feel free to ask.

Thank you"


----------



## EMT4All (Aug 16, 2014)

Save your money and take the class somewhere else!!!!!!!!!
 Horrible instructors, (all but one), exams throughout class are out of left field and put together by someone other than the person covering the text book material!!!
No one takes accountability for any issues or problems you may have.  
I could go on and on but simply put..... 
Avoid doing your EMT at Firefuture!!!


----------



## macimayhem (Nov 7, 2014)

EMT4All said:


> Save your money and take the class somewhere else!!!!!!!!!
> Horrible instructors, (all but one), exams throughout class are out of left field and put together by someone other than the person covering the text book material!!!
> No one takes accountability for any issues or problems you may have.
> I could go on and on but simply put.....
> Avoid doing your EMT at Firefuture!!!



oh no I was just about to enroll in the course - should I just continue to look else where ? I was really hoping to go here due to distance from my home and class start time any other suggestions? did you take the course? my goal is a job being an emt not using this as a stepping stone to other careers so I want to make sure I go to a school that I will actually learn what I need to know not just how to pass the test


----------



## EMT4All (Nov 7, 2014)

macimayhem said:


> oh no I was just about to enroll in the course - should I just continue to look else where ? I was really hoping to go here due to distance from my home and class start time any other suggestions? did you take the course? my goal is a job being an emt not using this as a stepping stone to other careers so I want to make sure I go to a school that I will actually learn what I need to know not just how to pass the test



Honestly myself as well as many others think the program is a scam.  The tests are written so you fail the class, the questions are not based off of material from the text book, they are made up by someone who use to be an EMT (you won't have enough points to continue after the 3rd test, total of 10 tests)  and then you have to re-take the class with a $100 to $150 discount.  I was just told one of the classes now is being taught by someone who is not even a currently registered EMT.  I'm actually going to be reporting them to ICEMA within the week and I really couldn't even get into how horrible that program is.  
If you want to go somewhere good, somewhere reputable enroll at Mt. Sac Junior College or Chaffey College.  Mt. Baldy ROP is also in the area but not to sure about the program.  UCLA offers an express class which is only a couple hundred more than FIre Future and it's also amazing!  Trust me you will waste more time, spend more money and be less prepared to take the National Registery if you go there.  Good luck and if you want any further info post ur email and I will email you personally.


----------



## macimayhem (Nov 7, 2014)

EMT4All said:


> Honestly myself as well as many others think the program is a scam.  The tests are written so you fail the class, the questions are not based off of material from the text book, they are made up by someone who use to be an EMT (you won't have enough points to continue after the 3rd test, total of 10 tests)  and then you have to re-take the class with a $100 to $150 discount.  I was just told one of the classes now is being taught by someone who is not even a currently registered EMT.  I'm actually going to be reporting them to ICEMA within the week and I really couldn't even get into how horrible that program is.
> If you want to go somewhere good, somewhere reputable enroll at Mt. Sac Junior College or Chaffey College.  Mt. Baldy ROP is also in the area but not to sure about the program.  UCLA offers an express class which is only a couple hundred more than FIre Future and it's also amazing!  Trust me you will waste more time, spend more money and be less prepared to take the National Registery if you go there.  Good luck and if you want any further info post ur email and I will email you personally.


thanks for all the info... I was hoping to do a program rather than a cc I wanted to start asap. here is my email (moderator edit)


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Nov 7, 2014)

Why not a CC? In most cases, they are the best bang got your buck.


----------



## macimayhem (Nov 7, 2014)

gotshirtz001 said:


> Why not a CC? In most cases, they are the best bang got your buck.


to be honest I don't really have an answer for your question, im looking at mt sac and ucla right now as we speak just trying to figure out what I need to do is overwhelming. im like a fish out of water. I graduated high school in 2010 and haven't done any schooling after that so to just jump in is overwhelming but any info/advice you can offer would be awesome!


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Nov 7, 2014)

To go to a community college, you generally need to:
1. Apply to the school- new applications usually approved within 48 hours. 
2. Take an English and Math assessment - just schedule the test, it determines which courses you can take

OR

Just go meet with a counselor. Tell them your goals and they can help you find the right road to go down. You may be able to skip the assessments if ur just trying to get your EMT. However, I recommend slowly working toward an Associate degree; they are helpful. 

Community Colleges are generally have cheaper tuition and better instruction than privates that are trying to make a profit.


----------



## macimayhem (Nov 21, 2014)

so that's sucks ... I did all that mt sac said I needed to do in order to register for the emt class and of course I get a road block! first times students don't get to register at the same time as other students????? so while everyone else got to register for the class on the 16th I had to wait until the 21st. no room, not even on the wait list. so after trying over and over to get an app to see a councilor on line I drove down there just to see a sign saying no walk ins for councilor apps today! sigh okay so what should I take for a winter intersession course at mt sac that might help me in the emt class (when I finally get to take it)? disappointed to say the least I have been studying my butt off I have an entire composition book filled page to page with notes and terms that I add to every single night, while studying, since I posted this because I really really want to know my sh@& when I finally get the class?? any advice would be awesome! oh btw they have A&P but I cant take it until I take bio and chem so that's not going to be effective but I could take a medical terminology that they have? idk I just need to take something so I have priority reg next session.


----------



## gonefishing (Nov 21, 2014)

macimayhem said:


> so that's sucks ... I did all that mt sac said I needed to do in order to register for the emt class and of course I get a road block! first times students don't get to register at the same time as other students????? so while everyone else got to register for the class on the 16th I had to wait until the 21st. no room, not even on the wait list. so after trying over and over to get an app to see a councilor on line I drove down there just to see a sign saying no walk ins for councilor apps today! sigh okay so what should I take for a winter intersession course at mt sac that might help me in the emt class (when I finally get to take it)? disappointed to say the least I have been studying my butt off I have an entire composition book filled page to page with notes and terms that I add to every single night, while studying, since I posted this because I really really want to know my sh@& when I finally get the class?? any advice would be awesome! oh btw they have A&P but I cant take it until I take bio and chem so that's not going to be effective but I could take a medical terminology that they have? idk I just need to take something so I have priority reg next session.


Does Baldy View Rop still offer emt?
I'm hesitant of chafey I had a partner out of their that wasn't the brightest.  Could talk the talk but not walk the walk.  Citrus also has a good emt program.  ncti is a little bit of money but part time and pretty good.


----------



## macimayhem (Nov 22, 2014)

gonefishing said:


> Does Baldy View Rop still offer emt?
> I'm hesitant of chafey I had a partner out of their that wasn't the brightest.  Could talk the talk but not walk the walk.  Citrus also has a good emt program.  ncti is a little bit of money but part time and pretty good.



ncit? not sure what that is but baldy doesn't have it as far as I could tell . most if not all classes offered everywhere else are already opened enrollment and are pretty full so chances of getting in are slim. the emt course seems to be a popular a class lol. ill look into ncit right now.


----------



## macimayhem (Nov 22, 2014)

ncti*


----------



## gonefishing (Nov 22, 2014)

macimayhem said:


> ncit? not sure what that is but baldy doesn't have it as far as I could tell . most if not all classes offered everywhere else are already opened enrollment and are pretty full so chances of getting in are slim. the emt course seems to be a popular a class lol. ill look into ncit right now.


Yea ncti is like $800.  Most JC courses are extremely hard to get into and I think at SAC the fire guys get priority go figure.  Pasadena city college also offers it.


----------



## macimayhem (Nov 22, 2014)

ncti is 1175 and doesn't open until march- sigh but its about what I was gonna pay for mt sac because I guess they don't offer fin aid for winter intersessions? weird but whatever so  _maybe_ its not so bad I have to wait until feb with sac because at least I get fin aid during spring and summer classes. and yes fire guys get priority sadly . more time to prepare right - being optimistic- any idea what I should take that might be helpful? would medical terminology be useful or a waste of time since you go over it in the course? I need to register for something before all the classes are full. since im finally allowed to register for the leftovers! hahaha


----------



## gonefishing (Nov 22, 2014)

macimayhem said:


> ncti is 1175 and doesn't open until march- sigh but its about what I was gonna pay for mt sac because I guess they don't offer fin aid for winter intersessions? weird but whatever so  _maybe_ its not so bad I have to wait until feb with sac because at least I get fin aid during spring and summer classes. and yes fire guys get priority sadly . more time to prepare right - being optimistic- any idea what I should take that might be helpful? would medical terminology be useful or a waste of time since you go over it in the course? I need to register for something before all the classes are full. since im finally allowed to register for the leftovers! hahaha


Eh.  Thats a tough call.  Anything ems related would be great but I know its slim pickings.  Maybe something with management for the future.  Remember we all can't lift gurneys for our entire lives.  You either retire early with a great pension or 401k or you go management or dispatching.   The pay is poor but if your hearts in it than its all worth it.


----------



## macimayhem (Nov 22, 2014)

that's true and of course something I hadn't considered lol. good advise as always . ill see if I cant get an app with a councilor and see what they have to say. so frustrated with the councilors at mt sac haven't even been able to see one because 1st time I tried to see them I wasn't an official student when I walked in trying to get some advise about the program so they wouldn't talk with me with out a student id #?  2nd time was today, no walk ins ... wish me luck  thanks for all the advice!


----------



## macimayhem (Nov 22, 2014)

and one day ill learn the difference between advise and advice haha


----------



## Kirara (Jun 24, 2015)

As with any course a person takes, you get out of it what you put in.  Any condensed course, let alone a condensed course in the field, is no joke and should not be taken lightly.  Before selecting a program , you should know what kind of a student you are and wether or not you can handle the various demands each type of program entails. Are you the kind of student that can take a course that only meets twice a week, or are you the kind of student that needs a course that meets daily? Are you willing to do reading of the material outside of class or do you expect to have all the answers given to you? I took the condensed coursed offered by Fire Future and passed the National Registry on my first try.  The course worked for me. It's definitely not a scam.


----------



## jayyysunnn (Sep 29, 2015)

My PA friend told me about Fire Future and how she got certified as an EMT. At first I thought this place was sketchy because the website did not say much about their program and it seemed outdated. Called them a few times and no avail. When I actually went to the first day of class, I talked with the instructors and they told me pretty much everything. 

1) They are NOT technology dependent so they don't really know how to fix the site; they recieve most of, if not all, their students through "word of mouth". They feel that the program they provide does not need any advertisement because they are doing this out of their own time and were pretty happy to teach us. Also, all 4 instructors are working on the field full time (3 paramedics and 1 EMT). [so my personal guess and opinion is that they don't want to overflow their classes because they still work as medics.] 

** BTW, I recently checked the site and I guess he paid someone to fix it up haha. I told him on the last day of class that the website looks sketchy lmfao 

2) They only offer 12 week courses to my knowledge that meet up twice a week (Tu 6 pm - 10pm & Sat 8 am - 6 pm) + (Wed 6 pm - 10 pm & Sun 8 am - 6pm)

3) I took the course and passed all their tests (80 % and above) as well as passing the NREMT in 21 mins with 70 questions. I say that it was due to their teaching and availiabilty to answer any of my questions. On the first day of class, we recieved a multiplitude of information regarding instructor's cell number, emails, and where to find them. (One owns a cross fit gym so you can meet up and study there when school is not in session, the other works at a local FD, and not sure about the other 2)

4) Their goal of the program is to get you EMT certified, but most of the students that attend want to be in the Fire Academy so the learning is kind of tailored to firefighters (As in, when they tell stories of EMT life, they try to implement some firefighter stories, but that's all). Out of ~ 50 students or so, there were ~ 44 people who were doing the EMT program to be firefighters while there were 2 aspiring PA's (one is me) and 3 aspiring PT's and 1 aspiring RT.

TL; DR? - I would recommend this course. It's $875, meets 2x a week, and instructors do love teaching (because they're still on the field).


----------

